# questions about scopes or sights??????



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

What distances are you shooting?

with a 9.5 draw weight?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

We need more details about your bow; eg model name.
are u sure its only a 9.5lb draw weight ?
If your asking this then its probable that u cant, the site mounts are two tapped holes on the outside of the bow window.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

go check your draw weight first and let us know what it is


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> go check your draw weight first and let us know what it is


draw weight is 9.5 




BIGBC said:


> We need more details about your bow; eg model name.
> are u sure its only a 9.5lb draw weight ?
> If your asking this then its probable that u cant, the site mounts are two tapped holes on the outside of the bow window.


yes its 9.5
darn, would have loved a sight.
http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/bows/youth/ 
go to this website. my bow is the turbo fire bow set.



2wyoming said:


> What distances are you shooting?
> 
> with a 9.5 draw weight?


any distance really. but when i shoot at a target i go for ten feet. when my aim gets better i will try 15


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

You will not be able to mount a sight on that particular bow.. my advice is to keep practicing with that until you can shoot the daylights out with it, and when you get to the point where you want more bow to shoot, consider one of the models that has a metal riser... these will allow you to mount a sight to the bow.. the models from the sharpshooter and up will allow for this.. 

The bow you presently shoot has no 'letoff', thus the questions from many about a 10# draw weight... the better compounds use cams and cables along with the shoot string to allow you to have a higher draw weight, but 'letoff' as you draw thru the drawstroke, so you are only holding a percentage of the actual draw weight. For instance, you can get a 50lb bow that only has the feel of a 10lb bow, but.... you still have to have the strength to pull through the 50lb peak draw as you draw it.. once you get it back, it will hold like your present bow. These bows will require far more than a box to slow the arrows down... :wink:

Keep shooting what you have until you get good with it.. if you're still interested, bug Mom and Dad to get you a bow with a metal riser. :wink:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

ah okay, i was beginning to wonder if it was one of these bows.
as IGluIt4U pointed out you cant get a sight as such, but when i teach youngsters to use this kind of bow I tape a pin with a bead to the front, its crude but will help you improve.


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> You will not be able to mount a sight on that particular bow.. my advice is to keep practicing with that until you can shoot the daylights out with it, and when you get to the point where you want more bow to shoot, consider one of the models that has a metal riser... these will allow you to mount a sight to the bow.. the models from the sharpshooter and up will allow for this..
> 
> The bow you presently shoot has no 'letoff', thus the questions from many about a 10# draw weight... the better compounds use cams and cables along with the shoot string to allow you to have a higher draw weight, but 'letoff' as you draw thru the drawstroke, so you are only holding a percentage of the actual draw weight. For instance, you can get a 50lb bow that only has the feel of a 10lb bow, but.... you still have to have the strength to pull through the 50lb peak draw as you draw it.. once you get it back, it will hold like your present bow. These bows will require far more than a box to slow the arrows down... :wink:
> 
> Keep shooting what you have until you get good with it.. if you're still interested, bug Mom and Dad to get you a bow with a metal riser. :wink:


a couple questions:
when you say a 50lb bow do u mean a bow with a 50lb draw weight?
what is letoff?
what is a metal riser?

i will most deffently be into this sport for ever.
already this box (with all the shots) has a large hole in the center. i can put a arrow right through the hole and out the other side.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

arrow2008 said:


> a couple questions:
> when you say a 50lb bow do u mean a bow with a 50lb draw weight?
> what is letoff?
> what is a metal riser?


1) Yes
2) http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=457164
3) A "riser" is the part of a bow that you actually hold. Here's a pic I found on Photobucket. It's a metal recurve riser with the limbs taken off.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

By the way...See those 2 small holes above the grip? That's where you mount the arrow rest, and a little above that you'll see 2 more holes about the same size. That's where you'd mount a sight.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Josh pretty well answered it... :thumb:

A compound bow uses a string and cable/s along with cams to allow an archer to shoot a bow that has a higher draw weight than a recurve style bow. The cams allow the draw weight to 'letoff' as you draw the string back. Most today have a 65% or 80% letoff, so.. if you shoot a compound with 80% letoff you can shoot a 50lb bow, but only be holding about 10lbs at full draw... but you do have to have the strength to pull it thru the 50lb peak weight, which will be the first half of the draw.. once you get it back, it 'let's off' to reduce the holding weight to something a bit more manageable. Your bow has a 30% letoff, which means as you draw it, it get's 30% easier to draw and hold as you get the string drawn almost all the way back.

Many of the youth bows are all fiberglass and don't really allow provisions for mounting accessories, such as a sight or arrow rest. BigBC's suggestion about taping a reference pin as an improvised sight to the bow is a good one. It will give you a reference to aim the arrow, although many shooters still shoot with no sights and just 'eyeball the arrow' as they aim at the target.

Here is your present bow.... notice it's mostly all made of fiberglass












Now, here is another Bear model, the Pioneer II...








Notice it has a three piece design.. a riser.. the handle part, and two limbs that attach to it to support the cams, string and cables...This type of bow construction allows accessories to be mounted to the riser, like a sight, rest for the arrow and a quiver, if desired. 

Here are the specs for it, notice the letoff is much higher, due to the design of the cams... :wink: 









The biggest difference will be the speed of the arrow.. if you shoot the latter bow, you'll also need a real target to stop the arrows.. the box won't do it for ya... they will go thru and bury in the ground.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The second bow, the Pioneer, will have about the same 'holding weight'.. the amount of strength it takes to 'hold' the string at full draw.. but. .it will have a bit more resistance as you begin to draw it back, and will actually have a 'peak draw weight' of about 29lbs. Since the letoff is 70%, the holding weight is about the same as what you are presently shooting. It just takes a bit more strength to get it to start to draw back. :wink:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Don't confuse the guy now. :behindsof


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:chortle: Just tryin to learn him a bit. :wink:


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

that looks like a good bow. would u recomand that bow when i want a new one? 
i like the pin sight idea, but where do i put it. how far above the arrow rest?


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

you would have shoot to figure how far to put the pin above the rest. to start i would say put it about 2.5"-3" above but not sure.:wink:


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

i tried the pin idea, it seems to work. i put it a little less then 2.5 above the arrow rest. works good.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

arrow2008 said:


> that looks like a good bow. would u recomand that bow when i want a new one?
> i like the pin sight idea, but where do i put it. how far above the arrow rest?


I don't even think Hoyt makes that bow any more. But don't ask me, I know VERY little about target recurves. As for recommendations, it's all personal preference with what you like most in a bow.

Basically, don't shoot what everyone else has because it works for them. Shoot what YOU like best.


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

i just want a good bow that can put an arrow someplace.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Practice with what youve got a bunch, tape that pin on and concentrate on concistency - doing everything the same over and over.
Save your money up and tell ur parents you wanna get a new bow; maybe a birthday or christmas present ? :wink:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

arrow2008 said:


> i just want a good bow that can put an arrow someplace.


Compound, recurve, longbow...?


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Compound, recurve, longbow...?


i might go for a compund.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

arrow2008 said:


> i might go for a compund.


Well, maybe a Genesis or a Borwning Rage? I'd get something cheap, then try to figure out what I like most in a bow before I settle on something more suiting to my tastes.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

like the others said, you cant mount a sight on that bow


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> like the others said, you cant mount a sight on that bow


thats why i am going to get a new bow.


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

Also check out the micro lines from Browning.


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Josh pretty well answered it... :thumb:
> 
> A compound bow uses a string and cable/s along with cams to allow an archer to shoot a bow that has a higher draw weight than a recurve style bow. The cams allow the draw weight to 'letoff' as you draw the string back. Most today have a 65% or 80% letoff, so.. if you shoot a compound with 80% letoff you can shoot a 50lb bow, but only be holding about 10lbs at full draw... but you do have to have the strength to pull it thru the 50lb peak weight, which will be the first half of the draw.. once you get it back, it 'let's off' to reduce the holding weight to something a bit more manageable. Your bow has a 30% letoff, which means as you draw it, it get's 30% easier to draw and hold as you get the string drawn almost all the way back.
> 
> ...


this does look like a good bow. this might be my next.


----------

